# Forums for modern classical music?



## Dear Villain (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi all,

For those of you interested in/composing modern classical music, what forums do you know of that have a vibrant, engaged community to share and discuss works? I heard of the pretentious classical music forum, but as its title suggests, it is not as welcoming a community as one might hope to engage with. Any others? 

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 30, 2018)

Not really a forum, but I follow David Bruce on YouTube.


----------



## muk (Jun 30, 2018)

Youngcomposers used to be good. I haven't visited in a while so I don't know if it still is.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jun 30, 2018)

A lot of people I know are in the one you mentioned, but I never got the impression that it was unwelcoming. I do not really follow it, so I may be off-base here.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jun 30, 2018)

To recharge our energy level for creating music we all (or most anyway) need some sort of motivation outside ourselves. We all need feedback. We all need an audience. 

The music written today is so varied in styles that it is difficult to find a community of shared values. And then, of course, there is the problem that our culture denies the existence of absolute criteria for ranking or evaluating anything, including art and music. 

My strategy to this point has been to try and make friends with people who have a similar musical aesthetic, in order to be able to ask for feedback and honest critique from people that I believe share my values. No one who is only into RAP or Bluegrass is going to have any interest in the music of interest to me. This works moderately well. The biggest issue is that as we become friends, it becomes more difficult to share negative feedback.

But in direct answer to your post, here is a forum you might like, with a subforum for "Todays Composers" which is called TalkClassical.
https://www.talkclassical.com/


----------



## jhughes (Jul 1, 2018)

There is a subforum on reddit. 
https://www.reddit.com/r/composer/
There's lots of students, beginners but it's pretty congenial and there are more knowledgeable people that occasionally critique and chime in. Each music post does require a score, so no MIDI looping stuff


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 2, 2018)

Pianoworld has a lot of folks writing and playing all forms of Classical, baroque, etc. it's a great forum. Very balanced.


----------

